# Touchscreen calibration app?



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Is there an app or utility. To calibrate the touchscreen? It seems to be off by a couple of millimeters and it's getting annoying
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

thesparky007 said:


> Is there an app or utility. To calibrate the touchscreen? It seems to be off by a couple of millimeters and it's getting annoying
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


You really need to explain more about your situation like what rom you are using, what dpi you are at, are you using CM7 or CM9, etc.


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

IM on the newest cherrykang on 120dpi but why does that matter

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

thesparky007 said:


> IM on the newest cherrykang on 120dpi but why does that matter
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Because changing the DPI can change how an app works?


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> Because changing the DPI can change how an app works?


its not a specific app problem.. its all over hte system

its more obvious when i turn on the show touches option in the developer settings and i can clearly see that its off


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

thesparky007 said:


> its not a specific app problem.. its all over hte system
> 
> its more obvious when i turn on the show touches option in the developer settings and i can clearly see that its off


Did you have the problem when you had it at the default 160 DPI? Everything seems fine to me with default settings on the stable build of cm9, even for very touch sensitive apps like sketchpads.


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

the default was 120 but im gonna try to see if its different on 160 but i dont think that would make a difference


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

thesparky007 said:


> the default was 120 but im gonna try to see if its different on 160 but i dont think that would make a difference


160 should be the default on the last stable cm9. If it was 120 for you, that wasn't the default it came with. If it works/doesn't work though, let us know.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

thesparky007 said:


> its not a specific app problem.. its all over hte system
> 
> its more obvious when i turn on the show touches option in the developer settings and i can clearly see that its off


First of all, CherryKang is a rom cobbled together by one guy over in England. He does a pretty good job, but he tends to add highly experimental stuff to his roms. For stability, I would stick to the official nightlies or CM9 alpha 2.

When you have the screen resolution set to 120 dpi, it can affect the way the screen responds no matter what application you are using. Depending on how it was set to 120 dpi, it can break things, same thing with 132 dpi. Changing it using Dalingrin's dpi change zips, seems to work well.

As far as screen calibration goes, there is nothing in CM9, so you might try the Play Store for something.


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

nevertells said:


> First of all, CherryKang is a rom cobbled together by one guy over in England. He does a pretty good job, but he tends to add highly experimental stuff to his roms. For stability, I would stick to the official nightlies or CM9 alpha 2.
> 
> When you have the screen resolution set to 120 dpi, it can affect the way the screen responds no matter what application you are using. Depending on how it was set to 120 dpi, it can break things, same thing with 132 dpi. Changing it using Dalingrin's dpi change zips, seems to work well.
> 
> As far as screen calibration goes, there is nothing in CM9, so you might try the Play Store for something.


Idk of any other way of chaniging dpi other that editing the build prop... No matter the method or app that's ultimately what's changed right

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

thesparky007 said:


> Idk of any other way of chaniging dpi other that editing the build prop... No matter the method or app that's ultimately what's changed right
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


Yeah. The zips he's talking about probably just do it in recovery is all instead of within the OS. I don't think that will make a difference as it doesn't take effect until you reboot anyways.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

thesparky007 said:


> Idk of any other way of chaniging dpi other that editing the build prop... No matter the method or app that's ultimately what's changed right
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


Changing it using Dalingrin's dpi change zips, seems to work well.


----------

